# Hey Trump, Look: Corruption in Iraq!



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2019)

*For those deluded/devout partisan souls who see Donald Trump as a corruption fighter, maybe Thanksgiving in Iraq will change your minds?*

Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption

"As Americans sat down to Thanksgiving dinner, Iraqis were mourning 40 protesters killed by police and soldiers on Thursday in Baghdad, Najaf and Nasiriyah. 

*"Nearly 400 protesters have been killed since hundreds of thousands of people took to the streets at the beginning of October*. 

"Human rights groups have described the crisis in Iraq as a 'bloodbath,' 

"Prime Minister Abdul-Mahdi has announced he will resign, and Sweden has opened an investigation against Iraqi Defense Minister Najah Al-Shammari, who is a Swedish citizen, for crimes against humanity...."

"Western reporting conveniently casts Iran as the dominant foreign player in Iraq today. 

"But while Iran has gained enormous influence and is one of the targets of the protests, most of the people ruling Iraq today are still the former exiles that the U.S. flew in with its occupation forces in 2003, '*coming to Iraq with empty pockets to fill'* as a taxi-driver in Baghdad told a Western reporter at the time. "


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh boy, a Leftard blog as a source.


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 1, 2019)

Obama really screwed up Iraq.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 1, 2019)

Fuck Iraq. We did what we could there so they're on their own.

Maybe georgephillip will go over there and straighten them out for us.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Oh boy, a Leftard blog as a source.
> 
> View attachment 292685


*Can you find any inaccuracies in my link or are you relying on your usual logic?*




Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption

"According to Al Jazeera, 'Protesters are demanding the overthrow of a political class seen as corrupt and serving foreign powers while many Iraqis languish in poverty without jobs, healthcare or education.” 

"Only 36% of the adult population of Iraq have jobs, and despite the gutting of the public sector under U.S. occupation, its tattered remnants still employ more people than the private sector, which fared even worse under the violence and chaos of the U.S.’s militarized shock doctrine."


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Obama really screwed up Iraq.


*What makes Obama's mistakes in Iraq any worse than Bush's or Trump's?*

Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption

"The corruption of both U.S. and Iraqi officials during the U.S. occupation is well documented. UN Security Council resolution 1483 established a $20 billion Development Fund for Iraq using previously seized Iraqi assets, money left in the UN’s 'oil for food' program and new Iraqi oil revenues. 




*"An audit by KPMG and a special inspector general found that a huge proportion of that money was stolen or embezzled by U.S. and Iraqi officials."*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Fuck Iraq. We did what we could there so they're on their own.
> 
> Maybe georgephillip will go over there and straighten them out for us.


*Let's send L. Paul instead?*





"Lebanese customs officials found $13 million in cash aboard Iraqi-American interim Interior Minister Falah Naqib’s plane. 

"Occupation crime boss Paul Bremer maintained a $600 million slush fund with no paperwork. 

"An Iraqi government ministry with 602 employees collected salaries for 8,206. 

"A U.S. Army officer doubled the price on a contract to rebuild a hospital, and told the hospital’s director the extra cash was his 'retirement package.'"

Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption


----------



## JGalt (Dec 1, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Iraq. We did what we could there so they're on their own.
> ...



Not very high on the things I care to lose any sleep over. Come back when you have something better.

Yawn.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2019)

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...





JGalt said:


> Not very high on the things I care to lose any sleep over. Come back when you have something better.
> 
> Yawn


*MAGA?*




Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption

"Today, this corrupt system keeps dominant power in the hands of a cabal of corrupt Shiite and Kurdish politicians who spent many years in exile in the West, working with Ahmed Chalabi’s U.S.-based Iraqi National Congress (INC), Ayad Allawi’s U.K.-based Iraqi National Accord (INA) and various factions of the Shiite Islamist Dawa Party.

*"Voter turnout has dwindled from 70% in 2005 to 44.5% in 2018.*

"Ayad Allawi and the INA were the instrument for the CIA’s hopelessly bungled military coup in Iraq in 1996.

"The Iraqi government followed every detail of the plot on a closed-circuit radio handed over by one of the conspirators and arrested all the CIA’s agents inside Iraq on the eve of the coup.

"It executed thirty military officers and jailed a hundred more, leaving the CIA with no human intelligence from inside Iraq."


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> *For those deluded/devout partisan souls who see Donald Trump as a corruption fighter, maybe Thanksgiving in Iraq will change your minds?*
> 
> Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption
> 
> ...



Any of our high ranking elected officials or their degenerate sons involved in said corruption in Iraq?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 1, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Obama really screwed up Iraq.



That is like blaming the fire department for water damage after they put out the fire you started.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *For those deluded/devout partisan souls who see Donald Trump as a corruption fighter, maybe Thanksgiving in Iraq will change your minds?*
> ...





BrokeLoser said:


> Any of our high ranking elected officials or their degenerate sons involved in said corruption in Iraq?


*Good question.
How many Americans are currently residing in the Green Zone?*




Tourist's Guide to Baghdad's Green Zone (Updated)

"Finally, in 2009, Iraq’s leaders and their U.S. puppet-masters gave up on PSAs (for the time being…) and invited foreign oil companies to bid on 'technical service agreements' (TSAs) worth $1 to $6 per barrel for increases in production from Iraqi oilfields. 

"Ten years later, production has only increased to 4.6 million barrels per day, of which 3.8 million are exported. 

"From Iraqi oil exports of about $80 billion per year, foreign firms with TSAs earn only $1.4 billion, and the largest contracts are not held by U.S. firms. 

"China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC) is earning about $430 million in 2019; BP earns $235 million; Malaysia’s Petronas $120 million; Russia’s Lukoil $105 million; and Italy’s ENI $100 million. 

*"The bulk of Iraq’s oil revenues still flow through the Iraq National Oil Company (INOC) to the corrupt U.S.-backed government in Baghdad."*
*
Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption*


----------



## Shrimpbox (Dec 1, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Obama really screwed up Iraq.
> ...


So how many us citizens have been convicted for corruption in Iraq?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...





Shrimpbox said:


> So how many us citizens have been convicted for corruption in Iraq?


*Who would prosecute any US citizen for their war crimes in Iraq?*

Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption

"In 2003, the U.S. and its allies unleashed unspeakable, systematic violence against the people of Iraq. 

"Public health experts reliably estimated that the first three years of war and hostile military occupation cost about 650,000 Iraqi lives. 

"But the U.S. did succeed in installing a puppet government of formerly Western-based Shiite and Kurdish politicians in the fortified Green Zone in Baghdad, with control over Iraq’s oil revenues. 

"As we can see, many of the ministers in the U.S.-appointed interim government in 2004 are still ruling Iraq today."


----------



## harmonica (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> *For those deluded/devout partisan souls who see Donald Trump as a corruption fighter, maybe Thanksgiving in Iraq will change your minds?*
> 
> Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption
> 
> ...


...another OP that doesn't make sense= babble


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *For those deluded/devout partisan souls who see Donald Trump as a corruption fighter, maybe Thanksgiving in Iraq will change your minds?*
> ...





harmonica said:


> ...another OP that doesn't make sense= babble


Can't spot the corruption in Iraq?




"BAGHDAD —  Rebuking their prime minister, Iraqi protesters demanding jobs and official accountability defied security forces Friday to throng central Baghdad and other cities, confronting the government with perhaps its biggest challenge since the chaotic aftermath of the American invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein 16 years ago.

"At least 30 people were reported killed around the country, including eight in Baghdad, according to the Iraqi High Commission on Human Rights. 

"It said at least 2,312 people were injured, mostly protesters, in angry confrontations with security forces."

‘All of Them Are Thieves’: Iraqis Defy Security Forces to Protest Corruption

*Why doesn't Trump get the US out of Iraq?*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

Despite Vow to End ‘Endless Wars,’ Here’s Where About 200,000 Troops Remain

*"Despite Vow to End ‘Endless Wars,’ Here’s Where About 200,000 Troops Remain*

"Under President Trump, there are now more troops in the Middle East than when he took office, and he has continued the mission for tens of thousands of others far from the wars of 9/11."

*Another lie Trump has perpetrated on the desperate, gullible voters who put him in office?*


----------



## edward37 (Dec 2, 2019)

Where is our great corruption fighter Trump  ? Biden didn't go to Iraq?


----------



## Claudette (Dec 2, 2019)

Its Iraq, who cares.

They run their own country. Elect their own leaders and if they have problems to bad.

No one but the Op gives a shit. I sure don't.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Where is our great corruption fighter Trump  ? Biden didn't go to Iraq?


Maybe he didn't trust Bush that much?




Joe Biden Addresses Iraq War Vote


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

Claudette said:


> Its Iraq, who cares.
> 
> They run their own country. Elect their own leaders and if they have problems to bad.
> 
> No one but the Op gives a shit. I sure don't.








Moron.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ain't it wonderful having a politician admit he made a mistake or mistakes?? Trump the slimebag will never do that


----------



## Claudette (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Its Iraq, who cares.
> ...



Dumbass.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


WTF are you talking about??


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> *For those deluded/devout partisan souls who see Donald Trump as a corruption fighter, maybe Thanksgiving in Iraq will change your minds?*
> 
> Iraqis Rise Up Against 16 Years of ‘Made in the USA’ Corruption
> 
> ...


How is the US responsible for that?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...





harmonica said:


> WTF are you talking about??


Thousands of Americans are still stationed in Iraq; why hasn't Trump brought them home?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I don't believe there are any Americans stationed in Iraq.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 2, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Ain't it wonderful having a politician admit he made a mistake or mistakes?? Trump the slimebag will never do that


When did Obama do it?  When did Hillary do it?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *For those deluded/devout partisan souls who see Donald Trump as a corruption fighter, maybe Thanksgiving in Iraq will change your minds?*
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> How is the US responsible for that?


How is the US responsible for current violence levels in Iraq...is that your question?




Invasion of Iraq: The original sin of the 21st century


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> I don't believe there are any Americans stationed in Iraq.


Iraq contradicts U.S. defense secretary, says U.S. troops leaving Syria can't stay in Iraq

"The U.S. currently has more than 5,000 American forces in Iraq, under an agreement between the two countries. 

"The U.S. pulled its troops out of Iraq in 2011 when combat operations there ended, but they went back in after the Islamic State began to take over large swaths of the country in 2014."

*How many US "civilians" currently reside in the Green Zone?*


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


So how are 5000 troops responsible for everything that goes on in Iraq?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You didn't explain it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, a Leftard blog as a source.
> ...


Al Jazeera is as credible as Pravda was in the old Soviet Union. Aren’t you tired of embarrassing yourself?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 2, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Cuz it was so much better when Saddamn was running his rape camps and torture chambers. Just wait until the world sees what’s been going on in North Korea. Trump will get blamed for that too.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> So how are 5000 troops responsible for everything that goes on in Iraq?


Invasion of Iraq: The original sin of the 21st century

"Fifteen years ago today, Iraq was cast into the abyss as the US administration under George W Bush launched one of the most destructive invasions in modern history. In his now infamous speech announcing the start of the 'Operation Iraqi Freedom', President Bush told Iraqis that 'the day of their liberation is near'. 

"But rather than becoming a bastion for democracy and human rights in the region, Iraq has been decimated as a result of this military intervention, and millions of Iraqis have been subjected to horrors few others on this planet have ever experienced or imagined...."




"The Lancet published a study that showed that, up until 2006, approximately 655,000 Iraqis had been killed as a direct result of the invasion. 

"The British defence ministry's then-chief scientific adviser, Sir Roy Anderson, praised the study as 'robust', lending even further credibility to the findings demonstrating the catastrophic loss of life suffered by Iraqis in the first three years following the invasion."


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Sticking to your lame OP: funny
Using a personal blog as your source: hilarious 
Using the world wide known long debunked Lancelot report on Iraq - *PRICELESS*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





AzogtheDefiler said:


> Al Jazeera is as credible as Pravda was in the old Soviet Union. Aren’t you tired of embarrassing yourself?


You believe this loon?




Merry Impeachment, Moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 2, 2019)

Georgie, any monkey can cut and paste. Why don’t you opine if you can rather than regurgitating fake news?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I believe my own eyes and ears. I have Never belonged to a political party. I have told you this on multiple occasions but you’re too old or stupid to recall. Me disrespecting you has zero to do with Trump it has everything to do with you being a lying , Jew hating asshole.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> Sticking to your lame OP: funny
> Using a personal blog as your source: hilarious
> Using the world wide known long debunked Lancelot report on Iraq - *PRICELESS*


*Who debunked the Lancet report, the hired killers at the Pentagon?*




https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(06)69491-9/fulltext

"An excess mortality of nearly 100 000 deaths was reported in Iraq for the period March, 2003–September, 2004, attributed to the invasion of Iraq. 

"Our aim was to update this estimate.

*"Methods*

"Between May and July, 2006, we did a national cross-sectional cluster sample survey of mortality in Iraq. 50 clusters were randomly selected from 16 Governorates, with every cluster consisting of 40 households. Information on deaths from these households was gathered."


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Georgie, any monkey can cut and paste. Why don’t you opine if you can rather than regurgitating fake news?





AzogtheDefiler said:


> Georgie, any monkey can cut and paste. Why don’t you opine if you can rather than regurgitating fake news?


How many keystrokes do you think your tripe warrants, Golda?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


2AM- Black Hawk helicopters and flash bang grenades. Watch out for laser dots on you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Georgie, any monkey can cut and paste. Why don’t you opine if you can rather than regurgitating fake news?
> ...


IDK, Imran you tell me.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> Cuz it was so much better when Saddamn was running his rape camps and torture chambers. Just wait until the world sees what’s been going on in North Korea. Trump will get blamed for that too.


Most Iraqis who are old enough to remember Saddam's terror say they were better of then than they are now. What does that say about Democracy building in the Middle East?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> 2AM- Black Hawk helicopters and flash bang grenades. Watch out for laser dots on you.







Don't forget the dog.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 2, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I asked how 5000 troops are responsible for what's going on in Iraq now.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> I asked how 5000 troops are responsible for what's going on in Iraq now.


Where did I say 5000 US troops currently stationed in Iraq are responsible for the destruction of that society?


----------

